# Wal mart and Winchester.40 SW.



## rseasy1 (Sep 14, 2010)

I purchase the .40 cal. Winchester in 165 gr. and 180 gr.bullets from walmart and shoot about 100 rd's
a week on my day off from work and was wondering if the brass is worth keeping thought maybe someone local could reload if it is cost affective or just keep it to cash it in for scrap as they are fairly heavy and will add up quickly.
Are they good for reloading or just scraping?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

It is cost effective to reload. 

If you save it and don't reload someone would probably buy the cases from you if you have enough of them. You will get more then scrap that way. 

There is a kid who rummages brass at the range I belong to and bags it and sells it for 20 buck per 1000. I ussually buy it from him, I like to see a kid be a business man and take some inititive. 20 bucks per 1000 for clean brass is a good deal. Then I don't have to pick and bend and seperate and clean either.

Its up to you. If you won't use leave it ofr someone who will

RCG


----------



## rseasy1 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Rcg*

A kid gathering brass at the range is a good place for brass scrap source that is.
I'm fifty years old and in my younger days
alot of kids did things to make money these days no many want to do that,
two thumbs up to the little guy hope he is able to collect enough and stay away from trouble doing it.
Like you said at least he's making a go at it.


----------

